# Ruhla Question



## Robrado974 (Dec 19, 2014)

Morning all .

I've got my eye on a Ruhla , it may seem a daft question , but why is the inscription written on the back in English ? . Is this just how they were ? Or has the back been replaced ? .

Kind regards

Rob


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

What does the inscription say?


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Just had a look through my old photos, as I've had a couple of Ruhlas over the years, unfortunately no case back shots.


----------



## Robrado974 (Dec 19, 2014)

No worries Tim . Will , it says antimagnetic and stainless steel , looks like there are waves in the middle . Thanks

Rob


----------



## Robrado974 (Dec 19, 2014)

I've now got my eye on four ! This could get expensive , must remember , one only and only one !


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Here's the front and back of my Missus' Ruhla:



Ruhla01small by wotsch, on Flickr



Ruhla02small by wotsch, on Flickr

-wotsch


----------



## Robrado974 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi Wotsch , It would not let me magnify the pic , sorry I could not see the writing properly . A few I have looked at have English writing on them .


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Sorry, I don't post the hi-res originals on Flickr.

It says "Inoxydable" (which I think is French for "non-oxidizing"), "Electronically Timed" and "Antimagnetic". On the front it says "Antimagnetic" and "Made in GDR".

-wotsch


----------



## Robrado974 (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks for that , it did not help i was looking on a phone . so do you think its ok to have the english writing on ?.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Well, Ruhla is a German make, but the sales marketing could have been aimed at Europe in general or the UK in particular. Some Swiss watch makes - like Atlantic - were aimed at the Eastern European market - and others, with English writing on the cases, were aimed at the world in general!


----------



## Robrado974 (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks Will, im currently looking at at four as i said , very tempted , but wary of ebay . Im reading as much as i can on Rhula's . Just hope i pick the right one , i like the look of all of them that im watching on ebay .


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Good luck with your Ruhla hunting. Just one tip (or Ruhla of thumb  ) I always follow when buying on the Bay: I always want to see a photo of the movement. If one's not been supplied with the eBay ad, I contact the seller and ask for one. Quite often they'll oblige. Quite often they'll say they can't get the back off. Quite often they probably can't be arsed! But if I can't see a pic, I won't buy.

Ruhla, like some other vintage German makers, used very simple, unsophisticated, pin-pallet movements. I note that one seller with such a watch for sale describes it as "rugged". Hmmm... So, it's basically worth checking properly, even for a watch that's going for a tenner, perhaps.

Here's a link to a typical Ruhla movement on eBay: 131396735667


----------



## Robrado974 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi Will .

Thank you for the info . The pics do show the watch with the back off . I've decided on one , which is a chronograph . There is another one but the dial looks a bit shabby . The other two are a bit too expensive for me , these are Spezimatics , quite high in price from what I've read up on . I believe these are the best ones to go for ? , but my budget will not go to these just now . I will see how high the chrono goes for , if it sails too high I will leave it .

Regards

Rob


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Robrado974 said:


> Thanks for that , it did not help i was looking on a phone . so do you think its ok to have the english writing on ?.


I never really took notice before, but I just had a look at my various old German watches. My observations are as follows:

The East German watches made for the domestic or East European market have most text in German, but "Made in GDR" is always in English on the front and backs. Here's an example:



GUB_11-25_02small by wotsch, on Flickr

The East German watches made for export to the Western Market have most, if not all text in English, although some have no text at all on the back (often, the cases were made in Pforzheim in West Germany). Here are examples of both. The first has a Pforzheim case, the second an East German-made case:



GUB_11-27a_04small by wotsch, on Flickr



GUB_11-26c_04small by wotsch, on Flickr

My old West German 70s Stowa has all text in English (I haven't got a pic of the back of that one)

And my Russian watches all have Russian text.

So, no worries having English text on the back of a Ruhla.



Robrado974 said:


> Hi Will .
> 
> Thank you for the info . The pics do show the watch with the back off . I've decided on one , which is a chronograph . There is another one but the dial looks a bit shabby . The other two are a bit too expensive for me , these are Spezimatics , quite high in price from what I've read up on . I believe these are the best ones to go for ? , but my budget will not go to these just now . I will see how high the chrono goes for , if it sails too high I will leave it .
> 
> ...


You do know the Spezimatic isn't a Ruhla, don't you? It's a GlashÃ¼tte and they were a level above the Ruhla's in terms of quality with significantly better movements also.

Still, take care buying a Spezimatic off the Bay, especially ones looking to be in nearly-new condition and definitely the ones with black dials. A lot of them have been re-chromed (or worse, should be gold-plated but have been chromed over) or have non-original replacements dials. I can't say much about a Ruhla but if you PM me the auction numbers of any Spezimatics or Spezichrons you're considering, I can have a look and tell you what I think. (Edit: don't worry, I won't snap them up, I have enough GlashÃ¼ttes and I'm looking for vintage Swiss and Russian chronos at the moment )

-wotsch


----------



## Robrado974 (Dec 19, 2014)

Sorry , yes i have read up on them , i dont kow why i got mixed up ! put it down to a senior moment lol! I read your post when there was 1 minute left ,i didnt have time to put the link up !. I won it , there were three bids and i got it for Â£42.00 . I will put a pic up in a bit . I hope i did well .

Rob


----------



## Robrado974 (Dec 19, 2014)

Posted in vintage thread .


----------

